# rat - crusty ears



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Im starting to really worry about charlie! I have been away house sitting for a few days, came back and noticed charlie has got a nasty looking yellowish crust on the outside of his ears? The other two rats arent effected, and he seems fine, no weeping,no swelling, just crust. Anyone encountered this before? Will it. clear up or does he need a vet?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like ear mites, he will need beaphar spot on treatment as it contains ivermectin which will sort the mites out.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Can i treat him with that again? :/ when i first got his buddies i treated them as there was a mite flare up (forgive this  i cant remember how long ago it was  )


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

if there are mites on one, would the group not need treated?
(i assume they would yes?)
if htey do, it could well work out far better to invest in a bottle of ivermectin from the vets- it works out so much cheaper than the beaphar pipettes (it does for me anyway- i'm now up to 13 rats!)


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> if there are mites on one, would the group not need treated?
> (i assume they would yes?)
> if htey do, it could well work out far better to invest in a bottle of ivermectin from the vets- it works out so much cheaper than the beaphar pipettes (it does for me anyway- i'm now up to 13 rats!)


13!!  ive got 3 and thats plenty for me  x


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

well, i never planned on the girls- but kept forgetting to double check sexes before taking them home- and by the time they are home i'm always already in love! what can i say, i have a bad case of GMR and separation anxiety


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> well, i never planned on the girls- but kept forgetting to double check sexes before taking them home- and by the time they are home i'm always already in love! what can i say, i have a bad case of GMR and separation anxiety


I would be the same im sure! X


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think you can treat rats once a month, a box has 4 pipettes in it.
Rats have mites anyway but if they become ill or something within there environment changes then it stirs up the mites and that's when they attack.

Personally I wouldn't do the others just treat Charlie.
You will know if the other two have mites as there will be scabs around the necks and shoulders or if ear mites then the crusty scabs on them.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

blade100 said:


> I think you can treat rats once a month, a box has 4 pipettes in it.
> Rats have mites anyway but if they become ill or something within there environment changes then it stirs up the mites and that's when they attack.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't do the others just treat Charlie.
> You will know if the other two have mites as there will be scabs around the necks and shoulders or if ear mites then the crusty scabs on them.


Thanks blade  i tried to rep you but it says i have to spread rep before i can give it to you again!x


----------

